# snowblower only runs when choked



## brittfan (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi. Newbie here. 
I can't keep my snoking 5hp, 2 stoke to run when it is not choked. It has a tecumseh engine and I have already rebuilt the carb, have new fresh non-ethonal gas and a new gas filter. It starts good, but will sputter and die after about 30 seconds on 1/2 choke, and sooner with no choke. It will run for a while fully choked, but has little power. Sounds like it's starving for gas, but I'm not sure what else to try. Any ideas??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Did you clean the carb when you rebuilt it? Sounds like there is still an issue with fuel delivery. Did you replace the screen in the carb? That may be the issue.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.The bowl nut is the item that allows fuel into the engine and the tiny holes have to be absolutely clean for it to work properly.Included is a link to the carb I THINK you have.Pay special attention to figure #8 in the diagram and clean those holes with the wire from a bread twist tie and carb or brake cleaner.Let us know the result,or come back for more opinions.Hope this helps.

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_640342.asp


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Rentahusband said:


> Did you clean the carb when you rebuilt it? Sounds like there is still an issue with fuel delivery. Did you replace the screen in the carb? That may be the issue.


Oops my bad. I was thinking of the diaphragm type carb.


----------



## brittfan (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I will have to take a closer look at that bowl nut. I'll report back.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Rentahusband said:


> Oops my bad. I was thinking of the diaphragm type carb.


Rentahusband you could be right.

It could be either float or diaphragm if it is in fact a 2-stroke. The symptom suggests float carb. and the direction of checking the bowl nut is dead on. If it's a newer engine with a float carb. that contains a plastic feed nozzle, it could be the nozzle is restricted or the nozzle o-rings are kaput. We always pull the plastic nozzles and replace the o-rings (yes, there's 2 one often sticks behind up in the carb and has to be picked out). Engines with faulty diaphragm carbs. usually wouldn't quit with part choke, they'd just run crappy without choke or stall. HOWEVER, the symptom can also be caused by a feed problem from the tank or even the inlet needle valve being restricted, so that aspect should be considered too. Always check feed to the carb. and test the inlet needle valve. If you use carb. cleaner on the seat area, you can swell the valve seat resulting in a restricted flow.
BUT, even with a swollen seat and restricted flow it should run good without choke for about 10 seconds once the engine is warmed up a bit.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

brittfan said:


> Hi. Newbie here.
> I can't keep my snoking 5hp, 2 stoke to run when it is not choked. It has a tecumseh engine and I have already rebuilt the carb, have new fresh non-ethonal gas and a new gas filter. It starts good, but will sputter and die after about 30 seconds on 1/2 choke, and sooner with no choke. It will run for a while fully choked, but has little power. Sounds like it's starving for gas, but I'm not sure what else to try. Any ideas??? Thanks in advance.


Would you please post the engine numbers usually stamped in the metal shroud by the spark plug, the guys on here are going nuts and don't even know what they are trying to fix, sorry guys. Everyone have a great Turkey day and be Thankful. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## brittfan (Nov 20, 2012)

GRUNT... yes that is the carb. The bowl nut looks clear. I cannot get a wire through the external brass fitting into the center leg of the carb. I'm guessing that is not good. Also, what is the best way to secure the new welch plug?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The tiny hole near the top is usually the problem, I clean it with the wire from a twist tie. Check the pic below for reference. Have a good one. Geo


----------

